# wire gauge for furnace



## conhandad (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what gauge of wire to run for my new furnace. It is 15 kw and the mca is 67 the run will be about 55 ft


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

conhandad said:


> I'm trying to figure out what gauge of wire to run for my new furnace. It is 15 kw and the mca is 67 the run will be about 55 ft


Is this a heating system furnace or a pottery kiln?

Double check the name plate. 15 *KW* does not sound right for a furnace.

A 14 gauge wire cable (14-2 Romex) is typical for a gas or oil furnace and 55 feet is not too far for that wire size. That wire will take 1450 watts at 120 volts.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

I think this is an electric furnace


----------



## conhandad (Aug 1, 2011)

*electric furnace*

It is an electric furnace, single phase 240 volt 15 kw 60 hz


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Use 4 gauge copper wires for the furnace circuit (the ground can ge 8 gauge)

The furnace will draw slightly over 60 amps at 240 volts.


----------

